# Pic from the Houston / Jacksonville game.  Now that's funny!



## bbq engineer (Dec 15, 2009)

*This is a picture taken this past Sunday during a timeout at the Texans/Jaguars game.*


----------



## danj (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL i dont care who ya are thats funny.


----------



## desertlites (Dec 16, 2009)

thats good!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 16, 2009)

Heck the jags really won that game too. Amazing.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## txbbqman (Dec 16, 2009)

[font=&quot]
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
[/font]


----------

